# BUSHNELL SCOPES?



## piesman (Aug 2, 2009)

i have a 30.06 and i need a good scope for it. I need a scope that can take the recoil of the rifle over and over. I heard about NIGHTFORCE scopes but the cost is too much for now. I saw in a shooting times magazine that they had a bushnell elite 3200 4-12x40 on a 308. They didn't say too much about the optics. And i don't want to buy a scope that will fail under the recoil. Anyone know of a good scope around 600 bucks with turrets for elevation and windage? All comments are welcomed. Thank you


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The Bushnell elite scopes aren't bad, the 4200 is better than the 3200 series.

The past several years I have gone with Nikon scopes, to me the glass seems a bit better. Look at the Monarch line, side parallax focusing, they come with low profile indexed turrets that you can swap out with high target turrets if you like. They cost around $450-$500. Damn good scope for the $$$.

I have a Monarch 4x16x42 SF Mildot on my .308 and love it.

Any scope in this price range is going to be able to handle the recoil of a 30-06 with no problem.

huntin1


----------



## piesman (Aug 2, 2009)

so how many rds did you go through with the .308


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have been using the Bushnell Elite 3200 series of Rifle Scopes for a few years now and find nothing to fault with them. In fact I have a 1.5x4.5x32mm Bushnell Elite 3200 Rifle Scope with the Fire Fly Reticle on my Bushmaster AR-15 and can not think of a single scope I would rather have on that AR no matter what the cost.

I have used a few Nikons (Buckmasters and ProStaffs) as well over the years and found they were a very good scope also for $$$.

Larry


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

piesman said:


> so how many rds did you go through with the .308


Several thousand so far, though not all with this scope. It had a 4.5x14x40 Nikon Buckmasters on it until recently. The Buckmasters is now on my custom Ruger 10/22. Nothing wrong with it, just wanted a little better scope on the 308.

Again, any scope in this price range will handle more rounds than you can put through your rifle. The recoil on a 30-06 is not all that punishing. And, the Nikon Buckmasters, and Monarchs are lifetime warrantied. Not sure about the Bushnell 3200 or 4200's but I think they are as well.

huntin1


----------



## piesman (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for the tips


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

I have an elite 4200 on a .308 and I really like it. Its a 4-16x50mm, I actually got it free from a promotional deal through bushnell when I worked at sportsmans warehouse when I was going college. I think they run right around 600 now-a-days. Ive had a couple nikons and I didn't really care for them, had a monarch that wouldn't hold a zero and a buckmaster. No real problems with the buckmaster but the monarch left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> The Bushnell elite scopes aren't bad, the 4200 is better than the 3200 series.
> 
> The past several years I have gone with Nikon scopes, to me the glass seems a bit better. Look at the Monarch line, side parallax focusing, they come with low profile indexed turrets that you can swap out with high target turrets if you like. They cost around $450-$500. Damn good scope for the $$$.
> 
> ...


I agree. You can get a dang good scope for $600. There are lots of options, but I'd get a Nikon.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

tgoldade said:


> I have an elite 4200 on a .308 and I really like it. Its a 4-16x50mm, I actually got it free from a promotional deal through bushnell when I worked at sportsmans warehouse when I was going college. I think they run right around 600 now-a-days. Ive had a couple nikons and I didn't really care for them, had a monarch that wouldn't hold a zero and a buckmaster. No real problems with the buckmaster but the monarch left a bad taste in my mouth.


Just send it to nikon and if there is a problem with the scope it will be taken care of in short order


----------

